# pro chem vs alpha pharma



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

*pro chem vs alpha pharma*​
alpha pharma 7969.91%pro chem3430.09%


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

which one would use?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

AP by a country mile.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Alpha Pharma all day long


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

i was thinking alpha pharma but wanted a few other opionions


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

The only thing i can compare is test prop... But ap by far


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

prochem by a mile, dont rate ap as much as people do, to much variety between good batches and bad batches, love pro chem


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Starting alpha pharma test prop and NPP next week so will let you know!

Never rated PC dbol though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

ap orals are far better than pc,but some of pc injectables have been awesome,batches do come into account as mentioned,by both labs.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

i think ill use ap next time its a little bit more cash but worth it for peace of mind


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I think alpha pharma is over rated! yes all looks well, good selection, I would rather use karachi sus(OBS) than the ap sus, think some batch's are hit and miss, I could start a thread testolic vs test rapid and Im sure testolic without a doubt would come in at the top, they are good as there range is extent compared to some ug lab, there injectable winney is good as no other ug lab does a good product. Everyone reacts different.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ap all the wayyy


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

AP 100%


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Cant compare the two! Ap all the way!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Would actually choose Pro.Chem always painless injections never got PIP from them their cheaper then Alpha for me, and i like using 10ml bottles i hate snappers.


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Alpha Pharma, had some grim PIP from the PC test 300 and trentest.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> The only thing i can compare is test prop... But ap by far


That's very useful to know. I use test prop 4 times a year, and my supplier has Prochem and alpha pharma as the only choices. I'm almost ashamed to say that my prop of choice is GB pharma, but he's out of stock.

Plym Dan:- I'm about to do a test prop / NPP cycle, too. Probably 6 weeks of both, and an extra 2 weeks of prop alone to get the nandrolone out of my system before PCT.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Have used both, similar results, PC much cheaper so PC wins.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Alpha pharm has never had bad rep pro chem has still one of best tho


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> That's very useful to know. I use test prop 4 times a year, and my supplier has Prochem and alpha pharma as the only choices. I'm almost ashamed to say that my prop of choice is GB pharma, but he's out of stock.
> 
> Plym Dan:- I'm about to do a test prop / NPP cycle, too. Probably 6 weeks of both, and an extra 2 weeks of prop alone to get the nandrolone out of my system before PCT.


Just got it all in, codes all check out too. Mumbai India stuff so that's good enough for me. Pay more for it but I'd rather pay the extra for a more reliable product.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Used both, both excellent. No Pip from PC Test C or prop.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

i hear ap and pc are the same lab.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

rolex said:


> i hear ap and pc are the same lab.


 :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Interesting poll results coz I put posted a question asking which is the better lab for dbol and I can get hold of both on this poll


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> :lol:


Whats funny ?

I got some pro-rohm-wildalpha mega blend 900 here .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

rolex said:


> Whats funny ?
> 
> I got some pro-rohm-wildalpha mega blend 900 here .


Iv got some 6billion reserve chilli grain right here ... :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

both.

using PC/ROHM tri-tren with AP test prop, very smooth, each shot glides in. Zero PIP, nice results.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

gotta be AP for me tbo

using there test e and and soon to be using there 50mg winny even though i have a few tubs of pc 10mg winny i opted for the rexobol from ap .


----------



## Loui1 (Sep 20, 2012)

I had my best gains from alpha pharma induject, but unfortunately I can't get it anymore. Does anyone know where I could get some alpha from? cheers


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Loui1 said:


> I had my best gains from alpha pharma induject, but unfortunately I can't get it anymore. Does anyone know where I could get some alpha from? cheers


asking for sources isnt allowed


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

if they were free i wouldnt be fussy!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> both.
> 
> using PC/ROHM tri-tren


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I have 20ml of alpha pharma testorapid and 20ml of prochem testpronate on the way. I'll alternate them for a few shots to see how they compare.

My source also has testolic. Everyone who's used it seems to love it, but 2ml seems like a lot of oil just for 100mg of test prop. I actually like GB pharmaceuticles test prop 150. No ache whatsoever.

I'm also trying Prochem's nandrolone phenyl propionate, mast prop, Var 50s and aromasin. I have some of ROHM's 50mg anavar tablets left over, somebody told me they look the same.

I like the look of little glass ampoules, but 10ml vials are more practical and less of a pain I think. Ampoules remind me of stink bombs.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

ap=merc

pc=rover


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I take it since alpha-pharma is made in India, is it widely available in the neighboring countries?

Just ordered some clen, adex and proviron by alpha

- - - Updated - - -

I take it since alpha-pharma is made in India, is it widely available in the neighboring countries?

Just ordered some clen, adex and proviron by alpha


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

alpha pharmas blister pack machine is prob worth more than the whole pro chem lab lol ...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I had my first shot of alpha pharma testorapid the other night, jumped in the bath, then half an hour later I got a warm testosterone rush. I could feel my hair moving about, and I actually felt a little bit drunk.

I've never experienced that from an injectible before. I have 20ml of alpha pharma and 20ml of prochem test prop in my stash, but I haven't used the prochem yet. I hope its as good as the alpha pharma.

Whoosh! Maybe I don't have much natural test at 45, so I feel it more. I use prop a lot though, I think it's probably really good gear.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> i think ill use ap next time its a little bit more cash but worth it for peace of mind


agree mate ...ive dune alpha pharma an dident think much of it


----------



## MalletEm (Oct 14, 2012)

alphapharma well worth the money, its like theyv added secret goodness into their products


----------



## Weskers (Oct 10, 2012)

Good to hear positive reviews on Alpha Pharma since i'll also use their test-E product sometime soon.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

My experience with PC makes me feel it is under-dosed. Did not feel that way with AP whatsoever


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive got 30 Amps of APs Induject that im starting tomorrow for 12 weeks, cant wait............. :thumb:


----------



## JannikJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Alpha Pharma works no pip and probably the easiest to get here in DK.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Testolic for me when it comes to prop, great product! cypionax is some strong product too under rated.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Love this game

Give it 12/18 months and AP will go the same way as the rest....then reinvent themselves again.....the cycle goes on....pardon the pun.


----------



## aussiebuilder (Nov 10, 2012)

Alpha pharma is good... hard to come by tho here in australia.. like gold. AP clen 40mcg tabs are awesome.


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

Alpha Pharma is overrated with the hg look alike boxes and hype.. My friend just did his first cycle 500mg AP sustanon ew for 12 weeks. Week 9 he still didnt have that wired testosterone feeling, and upped to 1250mg sustanon ew with only a slight increase in effect.. Then gave him some Organon sustanon to use the last couple of weeks and it caused insomnia, huge strength and stamina increase and a feeling of being jacked 24/7.

Also followed a young 155lb guy who works out in my gym.. He started on a 1000mg AP test e and 500mg deca ew 12 week cycle, I know its crazy but someone told him it was the best "beginner" cycle.. He had no training program, did not eat more than the average young guy and had only a couple of months of bb experience.. Was expecting him to have a heartattack, get tons of acne or blow up like a balloon with all that gear but nothing happened..

Have also taken lots of AP Nolvadex with no side effects, then tried some hg nolvadex and got side effects almost instantly. Another one of my friends bought 200 AP Oxymetholone and took 150mg ed until they were gone, his **** didnt get darker and also no weight or strength increase. Almost had to find him some antidepresants to get over the financial loss 

So in my book AP is to be avoided, only problem is almost every steroid pusher in my country is carrying it. Ordering different brands like pro chem from overseas is the way to go for me..


----------



## aussiebuilder (Nov 10, 2012)

BFG said:


> Alpha Pharma is overrated with the hg look alike boxes and hype.. My friend just did his first cycle 500mg AP sustanon ew for 12 weeks. Week 9 he still didnt have that wired testosterone feeling, and upped to 1250mg sustanon ew with only a slight increase in effect.. Then gave him some Organon sustanon to use the last couple of weeks and it caused insomnia, huge strength and stamina increase and a feeling of being jacked 24/7.
> 
> Also followed a young 155lb guy who works out in my gym.. He started on a 1000mg AP test e and 500mg deca ew 12 week cycle, I know its crazy but someone told him it was the best "beginner" cycle.. He had no training program, did not eat more than the average young guy and had only a couple of months of bb experience.. Was expecting him to have a heartattack, get tons of acne or blow up like a balloon with all that gear but nothing happened..
> 
> ...


you would almost think a bad batch, but then with that amount must be faked? surely its not that bad?


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe, all episodes mentioned above is within the last 6 months. My training buddy on the other hand is weighing 100kg solid muscle, that muscle is built primary on AP npp and sustanon. Also have another gym buddy whos former national bodybuilding champion. Hes been using gear for the last 25 years, and also avoids AP due to lack of results from it.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a lot of test prop, and I've got both alpha pharma testorapid and Prochem testpronate. I tried the alpha pharma first, and instantly fell in love with it. About 20 minutes after my first shot, I felt high, and my hair was moving around. I didn't even try the prochem (until today). I'm 45, but I've felt constantly randy, strong, cocky, cheeky and brave.

Every town and city has a road that people prefix with "the" ("the Chapeltown Rd", "the Cowley Road"). Its usually a grubby red light district full of addicts, headcases and Jeremy Kyle fodder. I live in my town's "the ******** Rd", and in the 3 weeks I've been using testorapid, I've followed every nutter who shouted stuff down the street, shouting back at them. I've become a modern-day superhero, teaching manners to terrified scumbags. Its not like me at all.

Anyhoo. I've got a bad burn and can't train for a week. I don't want to waste my testorapid, and its in 1ml amps, so I thought "I'll cruise for a week on a TRT dose of the Prochem test prop, then hit the weights again when my skin grows back". I injected the Prochem (1ml to start off with, but I'll down it to 0.5ml eod), and thought no more of it.

Half an hour later, i realised that leyla (the one eyed woman in the cartoon "Futurama") was wearing a cut-off top, and I started to get an erection. What? Its a cartoon! So I suspect that Prochem's test prop is also a good'un.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, I nearly forgot to say. I've been using a mix of - AP test prop and PC NPP (nandrolone phenyl propionate - the short estered "crack cocaine" version of Deca). Its a 1.5ml injection eod in my glute, 100mg of each compound, and I love it, Great growth from the nandrolone, no "deca dick" (the opposite, in fact), no sides except a slight bloat. The mix is watery, easy to inject and ache-free. I really recommend it if you fancy a healthy 6-weeker.

I also have Prochem mast prop (which I'll use for 3 weeks before PCT, to harden-up, stay horny, and get the shutdowny nandrolone completely out of my system), Prochem Anavar 50s, and prochem aromasin (which are a whopping 100mg tabs).

I'm new to Alpha Pharma, I like it. You can't go wrong with Prochem or ROHM. ROHM mixtures are a bit oddball but potent. ROHM is like Robbie Williams to Prochem's steady, dependable Gary Barlow.

Triple X? A rip blend with methyl tren instead of tren ace? Its like that single strange line or unexpected rap in a Robbie song. Alpha Pharma is like Lauryn Hill after she left the Fujees. Maybe they will have great legs, beautiful skin and one great album, then have babies and get fat.

Testorapid, is the injectible form of "the Miseducation of Lauryn Hill". I want to stock up while its cheap, available and good, because I know I'll play it every now and again.

I've taken this analogy too far, haven't I? I ordered some ganga for my (cough) burn pain, and my guy has come up trumps with some sensi seeds Jack herer (by the taste of it). I'm watching some crap on the telly about a submerged ancient Greek City at 3AM, and its engrossing. I took a 5mg of valium so I can sleep and get up early and do my very last day of unpaid probation work for my chemistry lab indiscretions. I'm sleepy, but stoned with the munchies.

By 4PM Sunday, I will have paid my debt to society. Maybe I'll set up a UGL. Zorrin Drax Pharma. Two bond bad guys, sounds a bit evil. Its a coal-fired power station. Unusual products from an ex nuclear scientist. If it was a girl band, it wouldn't be the Supremes or destiny's Child. It would be the Shangrilas. "Leader of the Pack", "Remember (Walking in the Sand)".

There are lots of liver toxic designer steroids which would rival trenbolone if they were injectbles, and avoid the harsh baggage search of "first pass". By injecting, they just have the quick "second pass" passport check, they don't have to shoot their way through a roadblock of liver sherrifs.

Also, there are lots of very short and very long esters, but not much inbetween. I'd like something a bit longer than prop, but that works within a week, and is gone from your system within a week. Short cycles possible, but 2 shots a week. I'd probably be making phenyl-prop everything.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Zorrin

Yes to "Zorrin Drax Pharma" !


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have only ever used prochem and always been happy with results


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

BFG said:


> So in my book AP is to be avoided, *only problem is almost every steroid pusher in my country is carrying it.* Ordering different brands like pro chem from overseas is the way to go for me..


...you'd never know.:cool:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I tryd 12 week alpha pharma induject and never really got that much out of it didn't feel any stronger hornier even got a little ed so won't be taking that again then I go pc test e to try 3rd week and still nout I think it's fake checked pics online to compare and am sure now


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Well I like them both.

I voted alpha pharma, but it's like choosing which of your children you love the most. Prochem is a good boy with glasses who always brings home good school reports. Alpha Pharma is the good-looking child who just dresses a bit cooler, and gets lots of facebook friend requests from girls at his school.

I've used lixus injectibles. He's definitely the ginger stepchild that you can't quite love.


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Im on my 9th week of APs Induject and tbh im not impressed, Ive had better....Wont use it again..


----------



## burtyboy (Nov 8, 2011)

im on ap testorapid 100mg and its amazing and that kick it gives you after jabbin buzzin my head off i rate it verry good :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

topdog said:


> I think alpha pharma is over rated! yes all looks well, good selection, I would rather use karachi sus(OBS) than the ap sus, think some batch's are hit and miss, I could start a thread testolic vs test rapid and Im sure testolic without a doubt would come in at the top, they are good as there range is extent compared to some ug lab, there injectable winney is good as no other ug lab does a good product. Everyone reacts different.


i agree too. I dont honestly think AP are all that special, and arent as good as any other high rep lab, oils especially. Having tried most of the AP test range i can say theyre good, but not mind blowing or great. And def not worth the price they retail at. Not when true pharma grade oils are only a few pence more.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Clubber Lang said:


> i agree too. I dont honestly think AP are all that special, and arent as good as any other high rep lab, oils especially. Having tried most of the AP test range i can say theyre good, but not mind blowing or great. And def not worth the price they retail at. Not when true pharma grade oils are only a few pence more.


yes but they are a pharma brand and that must be true as it says it in there name


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

havent used pro chem for ages but recently started using there oxys for strength comp i have coming up, they are very potent and doing the job for sure

was very pleased with all the talk going round of them being this or that


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Guys i just got some ap deca in a blue top vial rather than amps, 2ml 100mg per ml. Ive just started a new thread via the laptop as cant figure out how to do it using tapatalk. Can anyone advise how to do this so i can upload pics?


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

ALPHA ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

i love these battle lab threads


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Using Fuerza Labs for 2nd cycle, minimal pip. Used Pro Chem for first cycle, horrendous pip. Not really a fan tbh. Got bad test flu on it too.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my AP on the way


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

put it this way alpha pharma are that good that some of there products are going through the process of being FDA approved. or so i read on the internet somewhere.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> put it this way alpha pharma are that good that some of there products are going through the process of being FDA approved.


Lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

PC for me.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> put it this way alpha pharma are that good that some of there products are going through the process of being FDA approved. or so i read on the internet somewhere.


I do hope you was joking 

Nextwill be a thread voting for your favourite pharma grade product with Alpha pharma on the list lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Goose said:


> I do hope you was joking
> 
> Nextwill be a thread voting for your favourite pharma grade product with Alpha pharma on the list lol


i honestly did read it mate and clear sky pharma say they only sell fda approved products and they sell alpha pharmas clen. my bad for believing everything i read i suppose.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> i honestly did read it mate and clear sky pharma say they only sell fda approved products and they sell alpha pharmas clen. my bad for believing everything i read i suppose.


Hats off to AP though, they have advertised a product convincing to people they are a true pharmaceutical company because of their fancy packaging... If they can then Im not surprised others will soon follow and jump on the wagon.

Some people just are not educated well enough to know the truth behind some labs and they probably never will be. Trust your source, but if your source tells you they are true pharma grade products then he/she is just being a greedy cvnt and needs a smack


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

the fancy packaging plus names like astralean. For clenbuterol. I mean come on. Not exactly inconspicuous.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't really rate some PC stuff there test e was crap compared to others I used and didn't like there dbol

Want to try AP tho


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

KJW said:


> Pro chem for me.
> 
> Has anyone heard of Chemical Solutions? Specifically D-bol?


there was a member on here that said he got good results from chemical solutions and would be using it again


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Old thread now no comparing now pc have gone, ap I find hit and miss same as all labs, loads of if and buts.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Akura said:


> the fancy packaging plus names like astralean. For clenbuterol. I mean come on. Not exactly inconspicuous.


Tbh I never rated alpha over any other decent lab, steroids are steroids

But their clen was very good better than Chinese np par with pharama


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AP are a decent lab always found them good apart from there Prop as the PIP was immense but do rate the lab


----------



## gobstopper (Feb 4, 2014)

am I right in saying prochem are now pro pharma ? Bottles and labels are almost identical


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

gobstopper said:


> am I right in saying prochem are now pro pharma ? Bottles and labels are almost identical


No you would be 100% wrong


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

boxer939 said:


> prochem have gone?
> 
> what happened?


Pro chem have finished, there have copies! Now a new pro chem new label (not connected to original pc) pro pharma are also not connected another newish ug lab, pro chem made there name let's remember them as a good lab! Not these others trying to use there good reputation. PC have gone shame but true.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Are we still going on about Pro Chem


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Are we still going on about Pro Chem


Probably due to the in experienced buying the copies/fakes! Wish a mod or highly credited member will back me up and confirm the old legit pc team have retired.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

topdog said:


> Probably due to the in experienced buying the copies/fakes! Wish a mod or highly credited member will back me up and confirm the old legit pc team have retired.


There's no need for someone to back you up with your claim coz if you do a search you'll see multiple threads discussing the subject and what your saying about PC has been said a thousand times

Hence my post "are we still going on about ProChem"


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Pro chem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

topdog said:


> Probably due to the in experienced buying the copies/fakes! Wish a mod or highly credited member will back me up and confirm the old legit pc team have retired.


as 1010AD has said you do not need back up mate, you are an experienced member but you are correct in what you have said.....lets put it this way i was a huge advocate of PC used it as my sole lab for many many years, yet now i would not touch the so called new PC


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Going off the pro-chem debate lol I did try alpha induject and didn't really rate it all codes checked out. I think I was just expecting miracles but it was pip free and kept libido up


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Always alpha


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> AP are a decent lab always found them good apart from there Prop as the PIP was immense but do rate the lab


 @Pscarb Was it fairly thick oil mate? I was thinking of the AP prop for my next cycle. Now you got me in two minds...


----------



## jamesrud (Feb 28, 2006)

Was also thinking of using ap prop with ap parabolan for my next, might reconsider now, already got the parabolan but might use another lab for the prop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adam28 said:


> @Pscarb Was it fairly thick oil mate? I was thinking of the AP prop for my next cycle. Now you got me in two minds...


i cannot say mate it was 3yrs ago now, i used it because i was so impressed with there Para but i stopped using it after a few shots because of the PIP


----------

